

Ask HN: Where do you find talent to work on one-off tech problems? - typicaljoe

I've used 99designs for graphics design and I like it. But now I have a programming problem that is beyond my own skill and simply not practical for me to spend many hours trying to figure out. Where would you go to hire someone to solve a one-off problem in as direct a way as possible? I know of eLance but I haven't heard the best things.<p>-the problem--<p>I want a working demo of using Adobe's BlazeDS with their JavaScript libraries and a ColdFusion CFC on the backend.
======
noodle
jobs.freelanceswitch.com

the site itself is a reasonable community of freelancers, and they pay
attention to the job board.

